# WinAVI, no sound



## WoodyLee (Mar 5, 2008)

I have AVI file and no sound after converted by useing WinAvi Converter 7.7 recently. BTW, both DirectAC3 and DVD MP2 Audio are enable.

Please Help. Thanks. Woody


----------



## daygain (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: WinAvi No sound after conversion*



WoodyLee said:


> I have AVI file and no sound after converted by useing WinAvi Converter 7.7 recently. BTW, both DirectAC3 and DVD MP2 Audio are enable.
> 
> Please Help. Thanks. Woody


When I tried converting some AVI files to DVD, I also encountered the "no sound" problem with WinAVI 8.0. 

The problem disappeared when I uninstalled WinAVI 8.0, and downgraded to WinAVI 7.7. 

Try DISABLING MP2 audio. Mine only has DirectAC3 enabled. Hope it helps.

But when I try to convert FLV files to any format in WinAVI 7.7, the "no sound" continue to exist.:sigh:


----------



## WoodyLee (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: WinAvi No sound after conversion*

I am going to to try to downgrade it to 7.7 which I had before and see if that works. However I have another issue: It worked once right after I upgrade it to 8.0 but failed since then. The interesting thing is that the the voice we had ther became a none-human voice after the convertion. It is very wared. I saw many people mentioned about the CODEC was missing from theirs, do you think somehow my PC is also missed those CODEC. How do I know what CODEC I am missing from my PC ?

Thanks.


----------



## daygain (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: WinAvi No sound after conversion*



WoodyLee said:


> I am going to to try to downgrade it to 7.7 which I had before and see if that works. However I have another issue: It worked once right after I upgrade it to 8.0 but failed since then. The interesting thing is that the the voice we had ther became a none-human voice after the convertion. It is very wared. I saw many people mentioned about the CODEC was missing from theirs, do you think somehow my PC is also missed those CODEC. How do I know what CODEC I am missing from my PC ?
> 
> Thanks.


For your interest, the codecs I'd installed is the all encompassing Vista Codec Pack version 4.61. I tried WinAVI recommended Klite Codec Full version 3.80 before Vista Codec, but the "no audio" problem persisted.


----------



## WoodyLee (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: WinAvi No sound after conversion*

I downloaded Vista Codec package as you mentioned but not able to install even with "Run as administrator" as t suggested @http://shark007.testbox.dk/. The error message I got is: 
"Window Can't access the specific drive or path or file. You may not have appropriate permission to access the items". How did you install yours ?

Thanks.


----------



## daygain (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: WinAvi No sound after conversion*



WoodyLee said:


> I downloaded Vista Codec package as you mentioned but not able to install even with "Run as administrator" as t suggested @http://shark007.testbox.dk/. The error message I got is:
> "Window Can't access the specific drive or path or file. You may not have appropriate permission to access the items". How did you install yours ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi WoodyLee,

Just to confirm..my OS is Windows XP SP2. I logged in as a user, and the user has administrator rights. So after I downloaded the Vista Codec package, I just installed by clicking setup. I did not have to right click on the setup icon to "Run as administartor".

Check if your user has administrator rights by going to CONTROL PANEL, USER ACCOUNTS.

Best,
Dg


----------

